
Five Ways to Ace Your Next Phone Interview - ultimatedelman
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/61597975567/5-ways-to-ace-your-next-phone-interview
======
incision
_> 'If you’re ever asked, “Do you have any questions?” and your reply is no,
mentally deduct 20 points from your personal score immediately.'_

I expect that's how it plays out, but I personally find the "Do you have any
questions?" bit, or at least such a hard and fast dismissal in response to it
pretty silly.

The last two places I've interviewed are companies I follow closely in the
news who have secretive interview processes. The things I'd really like to
know like are things an interviewer can't/won't answer.

I can certainly contrive a question engineered to demonstrate my knowledge and
engagement with the company, but what good does that do either of us? It's
like asking "What's your biggest weakness?" and being satisfied with a dead
stock "I'm too driven and strive for perfection."

Ideally, my questions should be answered by having a real exchange during the
interview. Unfortunately, the majority of time I've spent in recent interviews
has been on quizzes and whiteboarding.

------
7Figures2Commas
I think it's somewhat amusing that there are more posts about how to handle
interviews as a prospective employee than there are posts about how to handle
interviews as an employer. This is despite the fact that in today's hot market
I hear "We're having a hard time finding people" from companies more than I
hear "I'm having a hard time finding work" from individuals.

------
jordn
This is a good example of a good inbound marketing type blog post: short,
clear, genuinely useful for some, with a clickable title (numbered lists are
low risk of taking up too much time) and with a clear link back to what you're
trying to sell at the end.

------
3327
I will add a sixth: Put yourself in a position where a phone interview is not
necessary...

